

Some People Are Deserving of Incivility - michaelsbradley
http://dailysignal.com/2014/07/31/new-york-times-reporter-people-deserving-incivility/

======
j2kun
The author (in reading this and his other articles) is chock full of
unsubstantiated claims and logical fallacies. And this story is way off topic
for HN. Flagging.

~~~
michaelsbradley
Discussions exhibiting various degrees of in/civility over "hot button" social
issues crop up regularly in my online and local tech communities, including
HN.

I think the points raised are well worth considering, whether one sides with
the author or not, and are more than relevant to HN readership. Otherwise, I
would not have made the submission.

